# Just another newbie saying hi



## metaldad (Oct 22, 2006)

Greetings to all, 
      I'm new to the forum, and I go by the tag of metaldad. I'm a 39 yr old truck driver, husband and father of two awesome children whom I hope inspire to become martial artists.Though my familiarity with the martial arts stretches back to 3rd grade, I didn't get my first "official" lesson until I was 18. I was taught enough to get my rear kicked soundly. At least that is what my first instructor told me. Wing Chun kung fu was my starting point in actual lessons. Financial and military commitments would not allow me to continue but I always practice sil lum tao whenever I can. I had the pleasure and honor of taking a few lessons in Uechi Ryu karate in Okinawa and being one of two only Americans in the class. That was an experience I will not forget just due to the fact that the senior students were actually quite helpful in spite of cultural and language differences. I've also had lessons in Goju Ryu but here in America, as well as Miyama Ryu Jiu Jitsu, some Tai Chi, Philipino stick fighting, Kick boxing and presently boxing. My only regret is that my experience is very limited. I've only learned the basics of each art that I've tried.Time and finances always were an issue. I'm a former Marine and Army National Guardsmen. Though I may not be a skilled martial artist, my interest has never died and I truly hope to inspire my kids to learn. My son imitates me shadow boxing and my daughter has imitated sil lum tao watching me.Though training in an actual class with an experienced instructor is the way to go, I 'm limited to training alone. at least I get some  aerobic benefits. I'm hoping to gain more inspiration and learn some good advice and meet new friends.My introduction is quite long winded so it's time to stop. God bless and peace to all!!!!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  It sounds like you have some good experiences to share, and I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and let me say this, based on your experience in your intro and my 30 years in MA, remind me to NEVER get you upset.


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey metaldad, nice to have you with us---love your view of how your MA is a point of connection between you and your kids (plus your obvious pride and pleasure in them, more power to you!) If you're looking for a place to nurture your long-held love of the MAs, and encourage you to go on with them as far as you can... well, this is  _it_, sir!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Impressive backround...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2006)

metaldad said:


> Philipino stick fighting



Now you're talking my language! Welcome aboard.


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Metaldad,

Welcome. Lots of very knowledgable folk on this forum ... and they are real nice too.

Dave


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Metaldad  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## g-bells (Oct 23, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## kosho (Oct 23, 2006)

welcome,
never move back to move forward


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome MT & happy posting! I'm originally from Elgin, IL. I miss home. Do me a favor, eat a Vienna Hot Dog for me.


----------



## metaldad (Oct 24, 2006)

IcemanSK said:


> Welcome MT & happy posting! I'm originally from Elgin, IL. I miss home. Do me a favor, eat a Vienna Hot Dog for me.


how about a byron's?
had vienna a few days ago


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Great to have you here!


----------

